
Show HN: Validating the email addresses on signup, contact and subscribe forms - san_at_weblegit
https://weblegit.com
======
san_at_weblegit
Hi HN, We are providing a simple to use service to validate the user email
addresses at the web doorway for the businesses. We validate the email
addresses for more than just the syntax. The goals are three folds, First,
give another chance to the real users if they made a typo mistake with their
email. Second, Filters the people from entering spam emails with correct
syntax. Last, as business/website owner you will have less fake users to chase
and waste the monetary and time resources

The service is free to use for the trial period. Thought has been put into
making it simple enough to integrate. Integration does not requires any
programming skills. We would really appreciate the feedback from the HN
community on how we can improve this and make it more usable.

------
ninja9283
I like your service and been looking for something like this to integrate with
my website. I will get in touch with you, I might be your first customer :)

------
pradeepdhankhar
nice, this is something new I would definitely take this service.

